# My Selkirk Rex Louie (Mr Bobs)



## MissyMV6 (Aug 5, 2010)

We have made our garden cat proof using the "purr-fect" fence system so Louie is allowed to go out and play in complete safety..Hope you like him he is a very handsome chappy.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

He is fabulous .What a stunner.:thumbup:


----------



## MissyMV6 (Aug 5, 2010)

buffie said:


> He is fabulous .What a stunner.:thumbup:


Thanks Buffie  He is a gentle giant we love him to pieces of mieces

Angie x


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts (Apr 12, 2009)

So cute....Great Pics To..:thumbup:


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

He is so handsome

viv xx


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Aww, he is sooooo lovely. Fantastic pics of him as well!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## MissyMV6 (Aug 5, 2010)

Cleo38 said:


> Aww, he is sooooo lovely. Fantastic pics of him as well!!!! :thumbup:


Thanks,my daughter took all the pictures she is a much better photographer than I am 

Angie x


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

He's lovely and a lucky boy, just look at that cat fountain :thumbup:


----------



## MissyMV6 (Aug 5, 2010)

tylow said:


> He's lovely and a lucky boy, just look at that cat fountain :thumbup:


Lol he dips his paw in the bottom and tries to drink it 

Angie x


----------



## luisa (Jul 14, 2010)

hes gorgeous !!!!


might come and steal him for a day just so i can sit looking at him


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

what a pretty baby, you can see the bsh in him.
i am interested in seeing pictures of the cat fencing please put some photos on


----------



## MissyMV6 (Aug 5, 2010)

luisa said:


> hes gorgeous !!!!
> 
> might come and steal him for a day just so i can sit looking at him


Aw thanks,he would probably let you

Angie x


----------



## MissyMV6 (Aug 5, 2010)

jenny armour said:


> what a pretty baby, you can see the bsh in him.
> i am interested in seeing pictures of the cat fencing please put some photos on


Thanks,there are 2 types of the system,a free standing and a fence attachment we have the one that attaches to an existing fence.I will get some pics sorted and pop them up 

Angie x


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww he's purrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrfect


----------



## pocky (Aug 11, 2010)

he is beautiful, I just love his fur


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Wow he is gorge! love his fur


----------



## MissyMV6 (Aug 5, 2010)

pocky said:


> he is beautiful, I just love his fur


Thanks,we love his his curls 

Angie xx


----------

